#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Προκήπιο μεταβλητού πλάτους

## despcv

Έχω όρους δόμησης με επιβαλλόμενα πλάτη προκηπίου 4.00, 8.00 ΚΑΙ 12.00 μ. Ταυτίζεται η έννοια αυτή με το προκήπιο μεταβλητού πλάτους? Δεν γνωρίζω καν πως ερμηνεύεται κανένα από τα 2. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?

----------


## Xάρης

Μάλλον εννοεί ότι σε ένα Ο.Τ. έχουμε προκήπιο πλάτους 4μ. προς την οδό Α, 8μ. προς την οδό Β και 12μ. προς την οδό Γ.
Δες το ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο.

----------

